

PyPy 2.4.0 released - sho_hn
http://doc.pypy.org/en/latest/release-2.4.0.html

======
frewsxcv
Donate here on the right column:
[http://pypy.org/py3donate.html](http://pypy.org/py3donate.html)

I always wonder how much more/less effective donations would be if they just
set up a Kickstarter/Indiegogo/etc. style page with an actual time constraint.

------
sho_hn
Who's using it in production?

